

Ask HN: how do you share news stories you like? - ajcronk

Email to group? Broadcast to FB/Twitter? SMS? Post to your blog?
======
justindelay
Totally depends on the article and expected audience. For me, Twitter is for
articles that are startup/tech related. I work hard to maintain my public
persona on Twitter and really filter what gets posted there. I syndicate
everything from Twitter to Facebook. Facebook is for funny stuff my mom will
like. Email is for specific clusters of folks that will find the article
relevant, though I usually end up sending articles to the same 2-3 groups of
people. My blog is a special case. I only post stories there that I think
reflect my personality and deep interests.

------
justindelay
Also, after an experiment that automatically posted my Google Reader starred
items to GroupMe via <http://ifttt.com> (awesome service), I've decided that
SMS is the wrong way to share articles.

------
ajcronk
I find myself emailing news stories to the same email group over and over, but
unable to find a history of what we talked about.

------
nametoremember
My current project is a solution to this.

